# WTH!? $1,419 for a used MS361?!!!



## StihlHead (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS361...702797497?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item58a3a7aeb9

Talk about gouging.... *cough*


----------



## bryan (Sep 16, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS361...702797497?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item58a3a7aeb9
> 
> Talk about gouging.... *cough*



Why are there 11 people watching?   Watching to see who get gouged?


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 16, 2013)

I dunno. Hoping it sells so they can list their used 361 junkers for that price?

I see some new 200Ts listed for upward of $1,500 on Ebay now too.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 16, 2013)

Why $1419 why not 1400?


----------



## lukem (Sep 16, 2013)

Weird.  It is not an obvious fat-finger job unless they wanted to list it for $419 using the keyboard keypad, but 419 is a weird price too.

I'm guessing the 11 watchers are in it for entertainment purposes.  

As much as I like my 361 I'd send it packing for that kind of cash without a second thought.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 16, 2013)

A clown at work sold his "lucky dollar" on ebay last week......
It was a comical listing, put in the oddities forum or something like that.  Funny thing was, he put a disclaimer at the end of the listing that said "note: the dollar pictured and being sold is NOT actually my lucky dollar.....I accidentally used my lucky dollar at the store the other day..."

people actually BID on that damm auction!  And the winning bid was for....get ready for this.....$1.00!!


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 16, 2013)

lukem said:


> Weird.  It is not an obvious fat-finger job unless they wanted to list it for $419 using the keyboard keypad, but 419 is a weird price too.
> 
> I'm guessing the 11 watchers are in it for entertainment purposes.
> 
> As much as I like my 361 I'd send it packing for that kind of cash without a second thought.


 
Or they are there for shill bids? I thought of the rest of the stuff you said here Fat fingers would list the price at $3,419... I wonder if they had to pay a fat listing fee?

I would even ship my 'museum quality' 361 for that price, free shipping (even to Oz).


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 16, 2013)

What's a new 362 cost not that do they??


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 16, 2013)

Not even close. $700 for a new 362 here. You even get a free hat with it.


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 16, 2013)

This is funny - I've seen lots of way overpriced saws, but this is the best (worst) so far! Cheers!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 16, 2013)

I got a 361 that I may be listing soon. For that much? He'll, I'd sell every saw I have for that much. Even the biggest, that's been to Tn.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 17, 2013)

You will sell me all your saws for $1,419?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 17, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> You will sell me all your saws for $1,419?




 Never hurts to ask....  But..... no


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe it was just a typo, and they meant to price it at $419?  Looking at their other listings, dramatically overpricing stuff doesn't appear to be their normal M.O.  

It's tempting to message them and ask what they're thinking, but that's a rabbit hole I probably shouldn't go down.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 17, 2013)

I finally saw the pics. The first time I did not have the signal to get then fast. Just seeing them wow!  What is going on there??


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 17, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> Maybe it was just a typo, and they meant to price it at $419?  Looking at their other listings, dramatically overpricing stuff doesn't appear to be their normal M.O.
> 
> It's tempting to message them and ask what they're thinking, but that's a rabbit hole I probably shouldn't go down.




I already did...... no response as of yet


----------



## Kevin* (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like a pawn shop. who knows with those weird folks, they price stuff all messed up all the time. maybe they have some method of writing stuff off as a loss?


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 17, 2013)

Yah, pawned saws are usually overpriced crap. But every now and then... I bought a super clean low hour 310 priced at $200 at a pawn shop 2 years ago. Took me off guard, and I paid cash so it was $190. I did not even start it before I bought it. It was near perfect, not even fully broken in yet. Took it home and it ran like a top. I modded the muffler and it was a good runner. I sold it last year with a similar low hour 361 for $800 for the pair to some part time loggers in WA. They had the same model saws ripped off and were replacing them.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Never hurts to ask....  But..... no


 

But but but... you said: ...I'd sell every saw I have for that much...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 17, 2013)

And yet:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS361...id=100005&prg=8208&rk%&rkt=5&sd=380702797497&

$699.95 buy it now, free shipping, and MUCH cleaner.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 17, 2013)

Yah, and 'only' $150 more than I was buying them for new when they were discontinued. That is about like the one I sold last year for $500. At least it has a spare RS chain and an ES bar, and with free shipping, there are far worse deals to be had.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 21, 2013)

auction ended with no bids LOL

And I thought this one was expensive, but looks brand new

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/tls/4026065675.html

* Stihl MS 361 Chainsaw 25" - $600 (Tacoma) *






















Stihl MS 361 chain saw 25" bar. 
Commercial grade model 4.6 HP
Decompression valve

Runs like new 


253 2three-two-nine8-five-6 
Call or text no Emails


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 21, 2013)

That is not bad for a new 361. Though it looks like there are some nicks on the bar, likely from running it to tune it at the shop. Some guy sold several new 361s for $800 new on AS (and got a lot of flap for it). The 361 listed for $600 here when they were end of lifed.

Looks like an ES 28 inch bar on that as well. Too long a bar for the stock oil pump on that saw. I bought several with 28s on them, and they all had burned rails from not enough oil. $100 just for that B&C though.


----------



## greg13 (Sep 21, 2013)

It may have been someone that had no idea what that had or it's value. when selling something I always say start high, it is easier to down in price than up. But I think that price may have been a few dollars high!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2013)

$475 sounds about right? They sell all day for that price.. 

Got one I'd let go down the River. ..


----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 21, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> $475 sounds about right? They sell all day for that price..
> 
> Got one I'd let go down the River. ..



I picked mine up for $300


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> I picked mine up for $300



I'd buy a running 361 for $300 everyday. ..

That's an awesome deal!!


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 22, 2013)

Not counting time, here's roughly what I have in my 361:

$50 broken saw with a good bar (landscaper)

$37.88 aftermarket muffler (eBay)

$24.95 spark plug tap and insert (eBay)

$24.89 for two new chains (eBay)

$20.15 used handguard (eBay)

$11.25 used decompression valve (I ruined the original in a tragic spark plug-tapping accident) (eBay)

$6.63 cooling plate (dealer)

$6.19 loctite (eBay)

$2.73 muffler gasket (dealer)

$2.48 aftermarket bar nuts (eBay)

$2.35 spark plug (eBay)

maybe $1.50 for 2 M6 socket cap screws for the muffler (original M5 cylinder flange threads stripped) (Home Depot)
All together it's about $191, or $200 if you include the gas money I spent running around fetching the saw and its parts.  I pulled the cylinder to facilitate the spark plug thread repair, and the P&C are both in great shape inside,  without a hint of scoring.  I think the landscaper I bought it from may have used it as a hammer as often as he cut with it, poor thing.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 22, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> Not counting time, here's roughly what I have in my 361:
> 
> $50 broken saw with a good bar (landscaper)
> 
> ...



That's a very nice machine for under $200. You could easily double your money.. But for that price? I'd run the snot out of it for a couple (5-10) and still double my money.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 22, 2013)

$11.25 seems awfully high,  for a USED decomp valve?   Seems like I paid that for a new one?


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 22, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> $11.25 seems awfully high, for a USED decomp valve? Seems like I paid that for a new one?



That's one of the few parts I neglected to ask my Stihl dealer about, so I'm not sure.  On eBay the new OEM valve was $23.  There were some aftermarket valves direct from Hong Kong for about $6.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe I got an aftermarket one from a US seller for close to that?  Is fine.  My stihl OE one totally fell apart seizing the piston as it wedged the piston to the head with the center o. The valve between the 2. I had to totally disassemble my 390 and take the part out.,not an easy task on a homeowner saw!!


----------

